# Philips 47PFL5603D27 1080p 47" VS. Philips 47PFL7432D 47" LCD TV



## gwar28 (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok I bought a Philips from Costco a little while ago and was thinking about taking it back and buying the newer version online.

Old Version that I currently have:

http://www.buy.com/prod/philips-47p...ix-tft-atsc-ntsc-176/q/loc/111/206710694.html

New version that is a little cheaper before tax (3 year warranty $119.99):

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=206928664

There is little difference between the 2 but I was wondering if any one has experience with BUY.com's warranty. How does it compare?

There are little to no reviews available on the new version, does anyone have it? What do you think?

Current TV cost:
$1500.00 plus tax 3 year Manufacture Warranty 
TOTAL $1,600.93

New TV cost:
$1,464.99 plus $119.99 warranty
Total $1,584.98

The cost is not the issue. I would like the better warranty if I can get it, plus I would like the newer model.
.

Thanks for your help.

Mark


----------



## gwar28 (Mar 10, 2007)

Has any one bought a tv from buy.com?

Did you buy the warranty and have you used it?


----------



## Hank Freid (May 8, 2008)

*Has any one bought a tv from buy.com?
Did you buy the warranty and have you used it?*

Yes I have bought...

Regards
Hank Freid


----------



## gwar28 (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you used the warranty?


----------

